# Normal Coat?



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Boomer actually has the exact same kind of coat that my Jasper has and he is nearly a year old. Im not worried about it particularly, maybe it just takes a bit longer for some dogs, im not sure? Either way Boomer is gorgeous!


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you very much. I would find it less concerning except that my mother has Boomer's sister and she has that fuzzy wuzzy goldie coat... in a different color of course. It just seems like he is behind with this coat. Unless he is just going to have the slicker coat!


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Pixie's mum had a slicker coat, while her dad was all wavy.... lets see what she ends up with  But I am beting for the wavy.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Bonnie and Clyde are 12, they are from different litters, but have the same Dad. Clyde's coat has alway been slicker than Bonnie's fuzzy butt! It is much easier to maintain, and he sheds far less. Calvin is 3, and Skyler is 1, they both have slicker coats.....I, for one, am very happy about that!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

My yorkies are all related and have totally different coats.

He looks great to me. Stop worrying over nothing.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tayla will be a year old on Saturday and has much the same coat.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank's coat is straighter, silkier and two toned, his brother's coat is thicker, curlier and one shade. Both are beautiful, just different.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

It looks a lot like Ben's coat. It's very soft and silky. The best part is he doesn't shed much at all.


----------

